# Designer Dog Carriers?



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello!

I'm getting my Maltese fur baby next weekend and have been looking for a soft carrier. I'm a purse girl and was hoping I could get a designer one. I see Louis Vuitton and Gucci still make dog carriers, but it seems like no one else does anymore? Does anyone have any suggestions for designers who make dog carriers or any stylish - looking dog carriers?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This isn't a renowned purse designer, but a respected dog carrier designer. This particular birkin style is my favorite.

Cece Kent Nantucket Carrier


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Are willing to put out $300-400 for the purse?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooohh that's nice... Actually $400 isn't bad, looks well made.. I like the red one....
I have spent that on a purse but then I use them until they fall apart. last purse lasted me over 10 years....

I have pink Coach bag,it's all pink leather,Al got it for my birthday.. doesn't have the obnoxious C's all over it,you wouldn't even know it was Coach unless you're really a Coach person... holding up pretty good after 4 years and I use the heck out of my purses...

I don't mind paying that much if it holds up for a long time...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Ooohh that's nice... Actually $400 isn't bad, looks well made.. I like the red one....
> I have spent that on a purse but then I use them until they fall apart. last purse lasted me over 10 years....
> 
> I have pink Coach bag,it's all pink leather,Al got it for my birthday.. doesn't have the obnoxious C's all over it,you wouldn't even know it was Coach unless you're really a Coach person... holding up pretty good after 4 years and I use the heck out of my purses...
> ...


Yes, I like the red one too. I was eying it for a while,until I realized that Mimi was too big to fit. I might have my everyday bag for 6 or more years. That is comforting to me. Yes, I will pay for a perfect bag...but I will use that perfect bag for a long, long time.

Help me...I still want a dog that is small enough to carry in a purse....somebody talk some sense into me.....Heeeellllppp/


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Dooney & Bourke once made a lovely All Weather Leather pet carrier which was very well made. I truly wish D & B would add another leather carrier to their line.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now we just need to get TJMAX to add a pet purse to their collection!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL and I thought wooflink was expensive. Wooflink is a dog designer of carriers and clothing for dogs. I love their carriers.

Carrier - WOOFLINK


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> Now we just need to get TJMAX to add a pet purse to their collection!


that is ONE GRAND IDEA ~~ since i love TJMaxx so much! :thumbsup:


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a few purse carriers and the one I absolutely love is the one from GW Little's website….one of Susan Lanci designs. I have the one that you carry across your shoulder in the fawn colour which has fringes on it ($149) but she does have a couple of other stunning designs Pet Carriers

Here is another one from Doggie Diva website that I have for Annie. It is a good size for her but harder to manage as she isn't snuggled right into me like with the other one. People are always surprised to see her little head peeking out. It is a little more expensive than the hipster one altho the hipster ones looks so much like a purse sometimes I use it for that!


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have this great bag that I bought in London:

Micro Pooch London - 3-way tote

It's made from the same fabric as Barbour jackets and is very English. I saw Susan Sarandon using it and thought it was so classy looking. All the Brits over here seem to have gone crazy for them! The wonderful thing about this bag is that it fully closes, (unlike my Louis Vuitton bag which I never now use for that very reason), so I can sneak my baby into shops or anywhere where dogs normally can't go. Very clever! It's not leather, but that means it's as light as air and so comfortable for me and also for Lilliput inside. I'd really recommend it!


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,
My message seems to have disappeared on this topic for some reason!

This is the bag I use:
[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/DOG-BAG-MICRO-POOCH-Stylish/dp/B00NNSD8IM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412000515&sr=8-1&keywords=Micropooch]DOG BAG by MICRO POOCH - Stylish, City Pet Carrier: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies[/ame]

I saw Susan Sarandon using it for her Maltese cross and it's so classy. It's made from the same material as Barbour jackets. No pretend leather, frills, bows or pink! It's hugely popular here in London and I'd def recommend it. Most particularly because it completely closes, unlike the Louis Vuitton bag (which I also have but never use, for that very reason) and so I can take my Maltese everywhere with me.....even inside shops and restaurants. You'd never know she was inside! 

X


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

If you're still searching, I saw a really nice Louis Vuitton pet carrier listed on www.tradesy.com 
If interested, hurry because they tend to go fast on that sight.


----------

